# Kellerfund oder welche Schnurklasse hab ich da?



## Karl Kescher (8. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe im Keller vom Opa einige Rollen mit Schnüren gefunden. Selbstverständlich ohne jedes Kennzeichen oder ähnlichem. Wie kann ich, ausser durch werfen mit den entsprechenden Ruten, bestimmen, um was für eine Schnur es sich handelt? Die Form ist ja optisch erkennbar, die Schnurklasse ist also gefragt. Ich wäre für Tipps dazu sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Flo


----------



## nostradamus (8. April 2017)

*AW: Kellerfund oder welche Schnurklasse hab ich da?*

hi,

ich vermute mal, dass du dir die mühe umsonst machst, da die schnur bestimmt schon paar tage zu viel dort lagert ....

mario


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Kellerfund oder welche Schnurklasse hab ich da?*

Hallo,

es wird wahrscheinlich so sein wie nostradamus schreibt, ausser eventuell sie waren optimal gelagert. Die Schnurklasse kannst Du feststellen, indem Du die ersten 9,14 Meter wiegst und dann das Gewicht mit einer AFTMA-Tabelle vergleichst. Dazu brauchst Du eine genaue Waage, allerdings kann das eine gute Küchenwaage auch schon. Schau auch die Schnüre an, wenn diese tatsächlich keine Risse haben, kann man sie unter Umständen noch verwenden. Muss man halt probieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Karl Kescher (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kellerfund oder welche Schnurklasse hab ich da?*

Danke erstmal für die Tipps! Ich werd die Leinen beim wiegen direkt auf Schäden checken denk ich. Jetzt eine andere Frage, ich habe eine Schnur ohne jegliche erkennbare Form ( WF o.ä.). Was könnte das sein?


----------



## nostradamus (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kellerfund oder welche Schnurklasse hab ich da?*

hi,

mach mal ein Bild und setz es rein!


----------



## Lajos1 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kellerfund oder welche Schnurklasse hab ich da?*



Karl Kescher schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Tipps! Ich werd die Leinen beim wiegen direkt auf Schäden checken denk ich. Jetzt eine andere Frage, ich habe eine Schnur ohne jegliche erkennbare Form ( WF o.ä.). Was könnte das sein?



Hallo,

könnte eine alte Parallel-Schnur sein, d.h. vom Anfang bis zum Ende absolut gleich. Gabs noch (vielleicht gibt es sie auch noch#c) in den 1970ern. Wurde oft als Anfänger-Schnur benutzt, da sie billiger war als die früher häufig benutzten DT-Schnüre, die WF-Schnüre waren erst so Ende der 1960er langsam im Kommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Karl Kescher (17. April 2017)

*AW: Kellerfund oder welche Schnurklasse hab ich da?*

Hallo zusammen.
Unser neuer Nachwuchs hat mich am schreiben gehindert. Sorry. Ich habe ein paar Leinen im Garten und am Rhein probewerfen können. Bei dreien scheint es sich tatsächlich um sog. Parallelschnüre zu handeln. Keine Form erkennbar aber trotzdem gut zu werfen mit der entsprechenden Rute. Alle drei sind allerdings wohl auch Sinkschnüre wenn mich das nicht täuscht.


----------



## dib (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kellerfund oder welche Schnurklasse hab ich da?*

wenn die schnüre im dunkeln , also ohne uv licht , gelagert wurden  dann müssten sie eigendlich noch was aushalten . 

mir wäre es , bei schnur die mich nichts kostet , auch egal was es denn nun genau für eine ist . 
solange die tragkraft noch gut ist ...

am besten vor dem auswählen des vorfachs, einfach mal an eine fischwaage binden und testen was sie aushält .
dementsprechend dann ein vorfach mit etwas weniger tragkraft dran und gut is...

lg
--------
thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kellerfund oder welche Schnurklasse hab ich da?*

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass die doch recht dicken Fliegenschnüre jemals an ihre Tragkraftgrenzen kommen, (fast) egal wie alt - für Tarpon oder Huchen wird sicher niemand KEIN neues, so sicheres wie mögliches Gerät nehmen.. 

Und für Forelle, Saibling, Äsche, Döbel, Barbe etc. glaube ich eben nicht, dass hier  ne Fliegenschnur an Grenzen kommen kann..


----------



## Lajos1 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kellerfund oder welche Schnurklasse hab ich da?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und für Forelle, Saibling, Äsche, Döbel, Barbe etc. glaube ich eben nicht, dass hier  ne Fliegenschnur an Grenzen kommen kann..



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Das einzige Mal wo mir in in all den Jahrzehnten eine Fliegenschnur gerissen ist, war bei einem Hänger, ich weiss nicht, wie ich den fabriziert habe, aber es war die Fliegenschnur fest im Geäst gehangen, nicht das Vorfach. Ich weiss aber noch, dass ich da verdammt stark ziehen musste, bevor sie abriss.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

